# Looking to buy a kindle



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

i finally gave uo on my Kindle Fire HDX

Mostly a battery that drained in an hour, with every thing turned off.  Couldn't even read a book

Which kindle fire do you recommend for the best battery.?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Paperwhite. I've had mine for 7 yrs and love it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't recommend a Fire if you are looking for something with good battery life that is just for reading books.  Check out the e-ink Kindle options rather than the Fire options.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Vijaya said:


> Paperwhite. I've had mine for 7 yrs and love it.


Almost 7... the first paperwhite came out in the fall of 2012


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

__Amy__ said:


> i finally gave uo on my Kindle Fire HDX
> 
> Mostly a battery that drained in an hour, with every thing turned off. Couldn't even read a book
> 
> ...


Do you want a Fire replacement -- i.e. a tablet that will allow for movies, storing pictures, web browsing, checking email, etc.? If so, I would recommend a Samsung Tablet. They don't cost that much more than a Fire, they're very reliable, and I think they just work better. I've had several Fire tablets and been less that satisfied with all of them.

Or are you just looking for the best device for reading? If so, I'd recommend one of the Eink Kindles. The PaperWhite is probably the most bang for the buck. The basic model is also a fine device, though, if you don't feel like you need a screen that has it's own lighting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Brownskins said:


> Almost 7... the first paperwhite came out in the fall of 2012


lol. It was my Christmas gift.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

The short answer is the 10" the slighly longer answer, is the workings of all the fire tablets are the same size so the bigger the tablet the more room for a bigger battery. 

the 10" will however consume more as it has a big hi def screen to run, so the real world differeance between the 8 and the 1 0 is probably quite small. The 7 battery kife is a bit marginal,

The current 10 is quoted at 10 hours mixed use, it will certainly do a good five hours if streaming high def movies, so its reading only must be a good bit greater than 10 hours,,


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you want a Fire replacement -- i.e. a tablet that will allow for movies, storing pictures, web browsing, checking email, etc.? If so, I would recommend a Samsung Tablet. They don't cost that much more than a Fire, they're very reliable, and I think they just work better. I've had several Fire tablets and been less that satisfied with all of them.
> 
> Or are you just looking for the best device for reading? If so, I'd recommend one of the Eink Kindles. The PaperWhite is probably the most bang for the buck. The basic model is also a fine device, though, if you don't feel like you need a screen that has it's own lighting.


Im sure we have had this conversation before ? The Samsung is dependent on which incarnation your talking about x2 to x4 the price of the fire. If thats " much more " rather depends on how ritch you are,

Ive just purchased a 10 ' fire at a heavily discounted, new model coming, soon price and it is excellent, im sure uts not quite as good as a samsung, but i have 300$ in my pocket which to me at least, is a lot of money.

The fires have improved considerably in the last two years, with more ram, a bigger processor and better battery, so it really depends how old your experiance of them is as to how relivent it is to the latter models ?


----------



## Wilsondrake (Oct 26, 2018)

Some tips for saving battery life than just changing your Kindle:


Put your Kindle into sleep mode when you're finished reading.
Turn off your wireless connection. 
Charge your Kindle with a compatible power adapter.


I will suggest you to try this until black Friday or Cyber monday if this does not works than change your Kindle with some great discounts.


----------



## Kevin222 (Oct 29, 2018)

The Amazon Kindle Paperwhite is a device which has the longest battery life among all other Kindle devices. So If your preference is battery timing, then this is the perfect device for you.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I enjoy reading on my Kindle Fires because of the sepia theme/background but in general, I prefer reading on my Voyage because it's so much lighter.

But I use both my Fire 8 HD and Fire 10 HD for streaming video or playing downloaded video all the time and the battery life is very good. I'd say about 7 hrs for each, at least, just from personal experience. They are my go-tos for camping and travel.

The HD screen quality is excellent too.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you want a Fire replacement -- i.e. a tablet that will allow for movies, storing pictures, web browsing, checking email, etc.? If so, I would recommend a Samsung Tablet. They don't cost that much more than a Fire, they're very reliable, and I think they just work better. I've had several Fire tablets and been less that satisfied with all of them.


Both my Fires have worked very well, no issues and I love how easy they are to set up and use, esp. with Amazon reading and video. I think they are amazing, esp. the screen quality, for their price.

Is the Samsung tablet as 'plugged' into Amazon features as the Fires? Amazon services are really well integrated into the Fires, which I like...is it similar for the Samsung?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Both my Fires have worked very well, no issues and I love how easy they are to set up and use, esp. with Amazon reading and video. I think they are amazing, esp. the screen quality, for their price.
> 
> Is the Samsung tablet as 'plugged' into Amazon features as the Fires? Amazon services are really well integrated into the Fires, which I like...is it similar for the Samsung?


There are apps. For me the fact that it's not quite SO married to Amazon's ecosystem is a plus. It's dead easy to get apps from other than Amazon, for example. I didn't hate any of the several Fires I've had. I just found I much prefer the Samsung tablet I have now -- haven't felt the need to replace it in some time. I don't use it for videos or audiobooks or even much for reading except a couple of magazines that are in color.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks very much Ann.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Vijaya said:


> Paperwhite. I've had mine for 7 yrs and love it.


Not a fire. I enjoy my voyage better than the larger fire. I wish they made a larger e reader.


----------

